# It Felt Good To Hit The Smallmouth Again!



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, today I hit part of Salt Creek w/ my wife, daughter and one of my boys. I haven't really fished there for aprox 12 years. Man, today ALMOST made me rethink this whole Catfish thing.  I ended up cathing several nice smallies, while the wife picked up a ton of pumpkin seeds. 

I was using popeye jigs w/ 4 # test, Pinnacle "Tiny" on a Berkley Cherrywood rod (sort of like the ultra of ultra light equipment and basically just above throw away tackle). Even though we were using the cheap stuff, man I had a blast. The largest smallie wa aprox 13 1/2 inches, but that's a very nice Salt Creek smallie. I guess it was 2#'s...??? (someone correct me, if that estimate is way off)

It's been a VERY long time since I went bass fishing for fun, but we had a blast!


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

. I guess it was 2#'s...??? (someone correct me, if that estimate is way off)


I'd say1.25-1.5 but i bet he fought like a 3 pounder!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was trying a stream I normally frequent for smallies and they were all on beds. They were alot bigger fish there then normal, lol so I really wanted to try to coax a bite but no luch, It didnt matter what I threw, they wanted nothing to do with it. 

But the rockbass were on in a big way, and they were also all hogs, much bigger then the rockys we normally pull out of those holes, so it kind of made up for it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

V-MAX200 said:


> I'd say1.25-1.5 but i bet he fought like a 3 pounder!



Thanks for correcting me. It's been a while since I've estiamted Smallie weight.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol come on Brian, 13 inches and 2lbs 

Smallie fishing is a helluva lot of fun man, I'de be lying if countless catfishing hours havn't been spent fishing for them. Largemouths, for the record in my opinion, are only fun to catch as bait


----------

